# Outlook 2003 Error: Can't open .msg attachments!



## nastynas (Nov 30, 2004)

I work in IT and I've run into a problem I can't seem to solve myself. A client receives regular .msg attachments from a coworker, but he can't open them unless he first saves the .msg files to his HDD. If he trys to open the attachments directly from outlook, he receives the error "the messaging interface has returned an unknown error". No other attachments cause this problem, just .msg files. I have tried reinstalling Outlook but the problem still occurs. The .msg files he receives get forwarded to himself as well as about a dozen other employees, and the rest have no problem opening these attachments. Anyone have an idea what I can try here?


----------



## nastynas (Nov 30, 2004)

bump. any ideas anyone?


----------



## ace_coffee (Oct 26, 2006)

have you tried using a new pst file?
if it works, then you can import the old pst file to the new one


----------



## sbirvy (Feb 21, 2008)

Do you have Google Desktop installed? I had the very same problem (all other attachments would open, save for Outlook .msg files), and I upgraded to the current version, and now it's working fine. A co-worker developed the same problem and is a Google Desktop user. The upgrade fixed her problem, also. I think it has to do with the email indexing feature, but wouldn't know about the internals.


----------



## sunshinegirl327 (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't have the Google desktop and I've looked at all other options and still cannot open attachments that have a .msg extension in Outlook 2003. 
My user's machine if fully service pac'd with the exception of IE7... didn't go there. The user can save the attachment to the hard drive and then open it but that it too tedious and it takes up - over the course of time - valuable hard drive real estate. ALL other types of attachments open just fine. All other users that I support can open these attachments just fine.

Does anyone out there have any clues?


----------



## TheEmperor (Feb 26, 2008)

I just had a couple of my users run into those issue so I wrote up a guide on how to fix it.
You can check it out over here their specific Add-in that was causing the issue was the Google Desktop plugin, but the iTunes plugin also caused it on a different user. So in the end, disabling any non-essential plugins will probably solve the issue. If that guide doesn't solve the problem let me know.


----------



## sunshinegirl327 (Feb 22, 2008)

Dear TheEmperor;

Tried your fix and it didn't work. Actually, got as far as opening Outlook in Safe Mode and attempted to open one of the .msg attachments and it still won't open. 

When my user tries to open them, she gets a message about not having the form required to view the message.
Be that as it may, went ahead and checked the Add-In Manager and the COM Add-Ins. The Google desktop had been removed from this computer a long time ago so those weren't in either one. iTunes is not allowed in this facility and therefore was not present either. 
This is what was present in both:
The COM Add-Ins is actually empty. 
In Add-In Manager is Exchange Extensions Property Pages, Exchange Extension Commands, Deleted Item Recovery, Delegate Access, and Symantec Antivirus. This is the same for everyone else in the company and no one else is experiencing this issue.

Oh and I've already removed office and reloaded it... just for S&G's.

So, back to the drawing board.
Thanks though... I appreciate it.

Anne


----------



## TheEmperor (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok, try this out:
First follow the steps here:http://www.howto-outlook.com/faq/securetemp.htm

The follow these steps:
1. On the Tools menu, click Options.
2.	On the Other tab, click Advanced Options.
3.	In the Advanced Options window, click Custom Forms.
4.	In the Custom Forms window, click Manage Forms.
5.	In the Forms Manager window, remove all of the forms from the Personal Forms list.
6.	Click Clear Cache in the Forms Manager window.
7.	Click Close.

Now restart Outlook and try to open the file.


----------

